# PPTP server issues

## fust

Hi all,

i'm trying to set up a PPTP VPN server to view some IP cameras located at my workplace at home.

The VPN is working correctly to some extent, two windows machines, the VPN server and a wireless router are showing correctly but the IP cameras, printer and gateway (DSL router) don't show up and I'm not able to ping them either.

The VPN server is in the gateway's DMZ so I'm guessing it has something to do with the iptables configuration.

This problem is driving me crazy as I feel like I searched the entire internet for a solution but am unable to find one.

Here are the config files:

pptpd.conf:

```
option /etc/ppp/options.pptpd

debug

logwtmp

remoteip 192.168.2.250-253

```

options.pptpd

```
name pptpd

refuse-pap

refuse-chap

refuse-mschap

require-mschap-v2

require-mppe-128

ms-dns 192.168.2.254

ms-dns 8.8.8.8

proxyarp

debug

lock

nobsdcomp

novj

novjccomp

nologfd

```

iptables config

```
# Generated by iptables-save v1.4.16.3 on Tue Apr  2 17:04:30 2013

*nat

:PREROUTING ACCEPT [1:211]

:INPUT ACCEPT [1:211]

:OUTPUT ACCEPT [0:0]

:POSTROUTING ACCEPT [0:0]

-A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE

# -A POSTROUTING -o ppp+ -j MASQUERADE

COMMIT

# Completed on Tue Apr  2 17:04:30 2013

# Generated by iptables-save v1.4.16.3 on Tue Apr  2 17:04:30 2013

*mangle

:PREROUTING ACCEPT [30326:3923794]

:INPUT ACCEPT [28923:3670290]

:FORWARD ACCEPT [0:0]

:OUTPUT ACCEPT [3858448:1812576474]

:POSTROUTING ACCEPT [3859272:1812770109]

COMMIT

# Completed on Tue Apr  2 17:04:30 2013

# Generated by iptables-save v1.4.16.3 on Tue Apr  2 17:04:30 2013

*filter

:INPUT ACCEPT [154:10840]

:FORWARD ACCEPT [0:0]

:OUTPUT ACCEPT [148:15752]

-A INPUT -i ppp+ -j ACCEPT

-A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 1723 -j ACCEPT

-A INPUT -p gre -j ACCEPT

-A INPUT -p udp -j ACCEPT

-A INPUT -p icmp -j ACCEPT

-A FORWARD -j ACCEPT

-A OUTPUT -o ppp+ -j ACCEPT

-A OUTPUT -p gre -j ACCEPT

-A OUTPUT -p udp -j ACCEPT

-A OUTPUT -p icmp -j ACCEPT

COMMIT

# Completed on Tue Apr  2 17:04:30 2013

```

----------

## fust

*bump* no ideas on this? still haven't found a solution myself.

----------

## gerdesj

 *fust wrote:*   

> *bump* no ideas on this? still haven't found a solution myself.

 

There's a few things missing from your story so far.  What is the "gateway" for starters?

Your iptables rules look right to me, GRE and 1723/tcp seem to be allowed through.

So, here's how you debug:

Draw a diagram somewhere and work out the path.

Packet capture on or near the destination - Wireshark or tcpdump or similar.

Work yourway back though the path until it works

Fix the broken bit.

Cheers

Jon

----------

